# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de SayanoShúshenskaya

## F. Lázaro

> El nombre de la presa no he logrado averiguarlo (si alguno de ustedes domina el ruso...)


Pues la presa se llama Sayano-Shúshenskaya, situada en la república de Jakasia (Rusia)


Fuente: http://ruvr.ru/files/Image/RUSSIA/Ra...ushenskaya.jpg

Bien, de esta presa, creo que ya se puso algo en el foro, sobre todo, por el grave accidente que sufrió el 17 de agosto de 2009 en la sala de turbinas, en donde literalmente, dos turbinas volaron por los aires y otras cuantas dañadas, falleciendo 12 personas y 64 desaparecidas (casi todas ellas dadas por fallecidas también  :Frown: )

Bueno, vamos a poner la info que pone en la Wikipedia

La central hidroeléctrica Sayano–Shushenskaya, está situada en el río Yenisei, cerca de la ciudad de Sayanogorsk, en la República de Jakasia, Rusia. Es la mayor central hidroeléctrica del país y la quinta a nivel mundial en energía producida.

La construcción de la central comenzó en 1968, siendo inaugurada en 1978. El diseño estuvo a cargo del instituto Hydroproject. Fue parcialmente modificada en 1987.

La presa tiene 245 metros de altura, cuya coronación es de 1.066 metros, con una anchura de 25 metros en la parte superior y 110 metros en la base. El embalse tiene una capacidad de *31.340 Hm3* y una central hidroeléctrica con una potencia total instalada de 6.400 MW y producción media anual de 23,5 TWh, con un máximo en 2006 de 26,8 TWh. Sus 10 turbinas de 640 MW con un salto de 194 metros (en la wiki pone potencia unitaria de las turbinas 64 MW, _esos errores de la wiki_... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: )

La central hidroeléctrica es uno de los principales elementos para cubrir picos de demanda del Sistema de Energía Unificado de Rusia y Siberia. Uno de los mayores demandantes es la Factoría Metalúrgica de Sayanogorsk. En años muy lluviosos, se llegan a perder en torno a 1.600–2.000 GWh debido a la inexistencia de una red de transporte de alta tensión y a deficiencias en las turbinas.

*Accidente de 2009*

*Así era la central...*

Fuente: http://www.afinidadelectrica.com.ar/...eruso-sala.jpg

*Y así quedó...*

Fuente: http://www.pix8.net/pro/pic.php?u=5378oO6BT&i=1141603

Fuente: http://www.rtve.es/resources/jpg/6/7/1250869234976.jpg


El 17 de agosto de 2009, a las 8:15 hora local (00:15 GMT), la sala de turbinas quedó inundada. Según el Ministerio para Situaciones de Emergencia, 12 personas murieron en el accidente y 64 fueron dadas como desaparecidas, aunque con pocas espectarivas de ser encontradas con vida. Como resultado del accidente, dos de las diez turbinas quedaron totalmente destruidas y otras dos dañadas.

El accidente provocó una mancha de aceite que se extendió 15 km2 aguas abajo. De acuerdo con el ministro de emergencias Sergey Shoigu, no existió riesgo inminente de inundación de la localidad ribereña de Cheryomushki.

En 1998, y posteriormente, se había informado de que las características de la construcción habían cambiado peligrosamente, y que no podría soportar la presión cada vez mayor de las continuas crecidas de primavera (hecho por el cual, creo que viene la construcción del nuevo mega-innovador aliviadero  :Embarrassment: )

*Sigue...*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algo de información sobre el proyecto y construcción del aliviadero. Sigo pensando en que se han pasado un poco con los elementos de disipación de la energía del agua, introduciendo *cinco colchones de agua*  :EEK!: , por si fuera poco, al final *un aliviadero en laberint*o  :Embarrassment: ... y por si no tuviera ya bastante, han rematado la faena con *bloques amortiguadores*... tremendo, vamos, no dirán que no sale "mansa" el agua, madre mía  :EEK!: 

En fin, allá ellos  :Embarrassment: 

Bueno, vamos con lo que vamos, aquí os dejo un par de vídeos. *Merecen la pena verlos íntegros*  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Estupenda recreación 3D del aliviadero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STKC7...eature=related

Este está muy chulo. Proyecto de reforma de la central y el nuevo aliviadero (medidas, velocidades, etc) todo también en 3D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2Nlx...eature=related

Ejecución de la obra del aliviadero (movimiento de tierras y proceso de hormigonado), todo ello, también en 3D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7muFC...eature=related

Y esto es todo.

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy interesante F.Lázaro. Ya decia yo que cuando vi ese video, me sonaba la presa que salía al fondo...

Está guay, como hacen todo eso y las cantidades de tierra extraida y todo eso  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Además los túneles eso miden más de 1,1Km, increible.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias por la información y los videos, impresionante ese aliviadero  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Muy buenos los vídeos F. Lázaro, he estado viendo también los del accidente de la central y se me han puesto los pelos como escarpias. Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por la info. Los videos son chulisimos y no pierdes detalle de nada.
Se entiende perfectamente la explicacion  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  o por lo menos se deduce lo que esta diciendo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Otro vídeo, de la construcción del Aliviadero:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSoDu...eature=related

Y otro más:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKmgY...eature=related


Hay unos cuantos.

----------


## Jonasino

Después del accidente de 2009 la central tuvo que dejar de turbinar por un tiempo y durante mucho turbinó muy poco. Esto tuvo la consecuencia en el invierno 2009-2010 de tener que utilizar masivamente el aliviadero original ya que el mega-nuevo no se había terminado.
Con esos caudales y con sus carácterísticas especiales se producía una niebla espesísima en todo el entorno de la presa.
Coincidiendo con un invierno muy frío se fué formando una capa de hielo sobre la presa de varios metros de espesor en algunos puntos y que llegó a poner en serio peligro la estructura, teniendo que ser destruido el hielo de forma penosa para docenas de operarios a temperaturas bajísimas.
En primavera se solucionaron las cosas de forma natural sin mayores consecuencias.
Esta historia la he visto recientemente en un enlace que buscaré para ponerlo ya que es de lo más interesante y con fotografías de impresión.

----------


## Jonasino

http://sp.rian.ru/news/20100125/124815176.html

----------


## ben-amar

> http://sp.rian.ru/news/20100125/124815176.html


Muy interesante noticia, ahora lo que hacia falta es que se repitiera el desastre :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jonasino

Ultimas noticias de una de las centrales hidroelectricas mas interesantes, enigmáticas y acaparadoras (por desgracia) de la actualidad en el mundo.
http://spanish.ruvr.ru/2010/12/22/37507964.html

----------


## jlois

Interesantes noticias sobre esta gigantesca presa...aún me sorprenden las imágenes de las cámaras de video que grabaron aquellos instantes del grave accidente, de verdad que son el ejemplo de como el agua sin control es capaz de arrasar lo que encuentra a su paso...
Es de suponer que están trabajando a buen ritmo pues sobre la producción de estos grupos recaía buena parte del peso energético ruso. 

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dos fotos preciosas que acabo de ver por casualidad de la presa de Sayano Shushenkaya  :Smile: 





Fuente: http://blogwithphoto.blogspot.com.es/

----------


## Jonasino

Impresionantes fotos F.Lazaro. Siento no haberme dado cuenta de que las habías colgado hasta hoy.
Próximamente intentaré aportar nueva documentación de esta apasionante central desde las fechas del crecimiento del hielo hasta ahora, que ya ha puesto en marcha nuevos grupos apoyando la producción hidroeléctrica rusa de forma fundamental.

----------


## Jonasino

Ultimas noticias del 2013 sobre esta apasionante central:http://www.waterpowermagazine.com/ne...o-shushenskaya

----------


## Jonasino

Cada loco con su tema. El "aliviadero de Antonio"
Fuente: www.mercator.ru

----------


## Jonasino

Ultimas noticias sobre este embalse
http://www.waterpowermagazine.com/fe...ution-4184460/

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.e-apbe.ru/en/news/index.p...MENT_ID=209691

----------

titobcn (10-mar-2014)

----------


## titobcn

la pagina esta en ingles,pero si le das al traductor de google se puede leer bien, esta presa es impresionante y por lo que he leido ya esta al pleno rendimiento,yo no se cuanta capacidad debe tener el embalse pero por lo descomunal que es la presa tienen que caber muchos hm3.

----------


## Jonasino

En el primer post de este hilo hay un resumen de datos que mandó en su momento F.Lázaro, con capacidad etc

----------


## Jonasino

En este enlace aparecen algunas informaciones y fotos interesantes para los apasionados, como yo, de esta increible central
http://eugene.kaspersky.es/electricidad-recien-hecha/

----------


## Jonasino

Adjunto esta imagen impresionante. Eso es un aliviadero
El origen de la foto lo desconozco. La he encontrado por casualidad y debe ser de algún turista que la ha colgado en Internet

----------

embalses al 100% (14-abr-2014),F. Lázaro (13-abr-2014),Los terrines (11-abr-2014),sergi1907 (13-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Y ahora un pequeño video para verlo al natural funcionando
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lddfHeIO5bs

----------

F. Lázaro (13-abr-2014),Los terrines (13-abr-2014),sergi1907 (13-abr-2014),willi (14-abr-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tremendo... unos cuantos de m3 bajan por ahí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jonasino

Según la empresa que explota la central 4000m3/seg.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8cwbBPOppE

----------


## Jonasino

La central de Sayano fué uno de los puntos de paso de la antorcha olímpica de Sochi 2014

(Foto Comite Olimpico Sochi)

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2014),Los terrines (15-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Fotografías archivo Andrey Korzun

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2014),Los terrines (17-abr-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

En la historia de esta central hay tres capítulos de "sufrimiento" que iré colgando del hilo cuando vaya completando la documentación.
El primero es la descomunal crecida del rio ocurrida durante las obras de construcción
El segundo y mas grave el accidente del año 2009 justo cuando iba a cumplir 30 años de funcionamiento.
El tercero, y en parte consecuencia del segundo, la increible acumulación de hielo sobre la presa en el invierno 2009-2010 que hizo temer, y mucho, por la integridad de la misma.

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

El proyecto inicial de la central data de 1963, comenzando las obras en 1968 y poniéndose en funcionamiento en 1978
Debido a la forma de construcción de la presa, adoptada por técnicos y autoridades de la antigua URSS, el muro se iba levantando desviando el curso del rio dentro de la propia obra, por donde estaba previsto el aliviadero. Sin embargo una crecida (4800m3/s) primaveral del rio durante dicho periodo de obras produjo un enorme desbordamiento en esa zona, con importantes daños en lo que iba a ser la base del aliviadero y también en la propia estructura de la presa. Esto obligó a millonarias operaciones de consolidación y a considerar la necesidad de construir además un nuevo aliviadero, independiente de la presa, que pudiera evitar graves riesgos a la estructura en caso de otras avenidas. No obstante ese nuevo aliviadero tardó casi treinta años en comenzar a construirse no entrando en servicio hasta después de 2010.
Respecto a valoración de daños por aquel incidente y que numero de pérdidas humanas hubo no se conocen datos debido a la férrea censura existente en la época comunista.






Fuentes: Ria-Novosti, Reuters y otras

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Puesta en servicio la central en 1979 sufre en sus primeros 30 años las consecuencias de la caída del régimen comunista en la URSS y la falta de dinero para acometer reformas e incluso su conservación adecuada.
Ya por el año 2000 diversos servicios de ingeniería y control informaron del riesgo que esto suponía. En primer lugar la falta de capacidad en el aliviadero y en segundo, la situación de antigüedad en la maquinaria cuya vida útil era de 30 años por lo que quedaría obsoleta en el 2009, y, finalmente, la mala política de conservación.
En 2009 el nuevo aliviadero exento ya estaba en construcción pero no en funcionamiento pero no se habían acometido reformas en las instalaciones.
El 17 de agosto un parque de transformación en Siberia sufre un incendio por lo que el centro regulador por telemando situado a 500km aumenta la producción de energía en Sayano sin tener en cuenta por falta de información que el grupo II llevaba unos días con un aumento progresivo de vibraciones y ruidos por encima de su límite.
Este aumento de potencia da lugar a que dicho grupo (1500 toneladas) rompa sus anclajes mal conservados y salte por los aires más de 15 m. inundando a continuación la sala de turbinas y la de transformadores produciendo un destrozo total en las mismas con un saldo de más de 100 víctimas mortales o heridos graves, paro total y contaminación por aceite aguas abajo.
Las consecuencias de este desastre han durado hasta este mismo año 2014 que se ha terminado de sustituir el último grupo.







Fuentes: Ria-Novosti, Reuters y otras

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

El invierno 2009-2010 es duro en Siberia y las bajas temperaturas en Sayano coinciden con un caudal alto del  Yenisey.
El nuevo aliviadero de la presa todavía no está terminado.
Esto no había sido un problema grave, funciona el aliviadero original, pero interviene un tercer factor: El grave accidente de agosto 2009. Como consecuencia del mismo la central está prácticamente parada a excepción de un grupo que a duras penas turbina, por lo que debe darse salida al agua por el aliviadero primitivo ya que el nuevo está en construcción por esas fechas.
Consecuencias: La caída del agua en gran cantidad por el aliviadero sumada a las bajas temperaturas produce una nube de agua pulverizada justo por encima de la presa que inmediatamente va cayendo sobre la misma en forma de hielo. Si a esto se suman las nevadas durante el largo invierno siberiano la situación en la presa va pasando de curiosa a excepcional, luego a preocupante, luego a peligrosa y finalmente de máxima alarma. Esto ocurre cuando el peso de la montaña de hielo va alcanzando valores que sobrepasan las sobrecargas de seguridad calculadas para el muro, el cual está pasando por su peor momento en cuanto a resistencia debido a las bajas temperaturas (recuérdense los problemas de nuestro El  Atazar en invierno).
Resultado: Tienen que tomarse medidas urgentes y dolorosas, luchando contra el hielo de forma casi manual, con picos, palas, martillos neumáticos y chorros de agua caliente un puñado de hombres semejantes a los liquidadores de Chernobyl. Finalmente un cambio de temperaturas facilita su labor logrando una gran reducción del la montaña de hielo antes de la temida crecida de primavera del Yenisey.












Fuentes: Ria-Novosti, Reuters y otras

----------

F. Lázaro (20-may-2014),frfmfrfm (17-sep-2014),sergi1907 (30-may-2014),Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Y colorín colorado este "cuento" se ha acabado.
Despedimos la historia con dos imágenes más bucolicas y pacíficas de esta central tan apasionante que nunca dejará de sorprendernos.
Saludos Jonasino





Origen imágenes: Internet

----------

Varanya (25-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Para terminar os repito dos enlaces que en otro hilo de este foro dejó el 30-12-2010 el miembro del foro SIBANCO sobre el tema de los aliviaderos de esta central y que es de justicia recordar. También añado uno donde hacen una reconstrucción por ordenador de lo ocurrido en el accidente de 2009 (enhorabuena a los que sepan ruso)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXTkpIuxF14&NR=1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7muF...eature=related
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw-koIhIGNg

----------


## Jonasino

Todo este tema, con independencia de mi pasion por el mismo, va dedicado a ANTONIO CALLEJAS único forero capaz de tener un  aliviadero para si sólo.
Con todo afecto Jonasino

----------


## Jonasino

Animación de la reconversión de la central después del grave accidente del 2009
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyafSjXuSQ8

----------

aberroncho (20-abr-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Celebración del 9 de mayo (día de la Victoria) en el rio Yenisey, aguas abajo de la central de Sayano, coincidiendo con la crecida de primavera. Este año ha sido menos espectacular en este lado del Baikal y mucho más intensa en la vertiente hacia China.

----------

Los terrines (18-may-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Adjunto fotografía curiosa del aliviadero helado.
Pero más curioso es aun el autor de la foto. se trata de Eugene Kaspersky que aparte de ser el dueño de la empresa de defensa informática (antivirus) que lleva su nombre, tiene el mérito de ser un excelente fotógrafo y admirador de esta presa, contando con una colección de las mejores fotografías de la misma.

----------

Los terrines (20-may-2014),Varanya (21-may-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.waterpowermagazine.com/ne...russia-4280362

----------


## Jonasino

Se confirman las noticias del próximo aprovechamiento de la máxima capacidad de producción de la central.
RusHydro ha anunciado que una nueva unidad de energía hidráulica de 640 MW se ha encargado para la planta Sayano-Shushenskaya de la compañía, además de las otras ocho unidades hidroeléctricas en operación en la instalación. Con la unidad adicional, la capacidad operativa combinada es ahora 5.120 MW. La planta Sayano-Shushenskaya añadirá otra unidad entre agosto y octubre, completando así la capacidad total de la planta de 6.400 MW.
Fuente: Hydroword.com

----------


## Jonasino

Esto para el que sepa ruso
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr5d...Me5O1-L-VxZIDI

----------

aberroncho (17-sep-2014),frfmfrfm (17-sep-2014),Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Sigue haciendo falta saber ruso, pero merece la pena
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvdzehDt08c

----------

F. Lázaro (19-sep-2014),perdiguera (21-abr-2015),Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pffff como para entender algo... podían hacerlo en inglés que no cuesta tanto  :Confused:

----------


## Jonasino

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo F.Lázaro, pero colgué el video por su interés aunque se desconecte el audio y pidamos a Don Google que nos traduzca algunos subtítulos

----------


## Jonasino

Sabía que existía pero no la he encontrado hasta hoy. Está situada cerca de la entrada del edificio de turbinas y se ve la salida del agua desde estas al canal. Su emplazamiento es muy cercano al punto donde se produjo el gran accidente de 2009.
http://webcam.sayan.ru/

----------

Los terrines (26-sep-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Tres consideraciones previas: (1) Varios de estos videos están ya en otros post, esto es una recopilación. (2) La mayoría están en ruso. No conozco un traductor simultáneo. (3) Muchos son simulaciones por ordenador pero los rusos son maestros en ello y merecen la pena por su calidad didáctica y su claridad.

HISTORIA DE LA CENTRAL:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mXqm6dFcNI
CONSTRUCCION DE LA PRESA:
Fotografías construcción presa 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5hNspsB2KY
Video construcción presa y riada durante la misma https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfiPSXgp2TQ
PROBLEMAS DE FILTRACIONES A LOS POCOS AÑOS DE LA PUESTA EN SERVICIO:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfuhDELbPw
EL ACCIDENTE DEL 2009:
El accidente visto desde el exterior
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpNQqzR-u_k
El accidente visto por las cámaras de seguridad https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f3DrZbH0-c
Estado en que quedó la central tras el accidente
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFmtyWqPrZs
Simulación de cómo ocurrió el accidente
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr5d...Me5O1-L-VxZIDI
RECONSTRUCCION DE LA CENTRAL (2009-2014):
Simulación plan de reconstrucción central
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXTkpIuxF14&NR=1
Simulación de la reconstrucción (en inglés)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyafSjXuSQ8
LA MONTAÑA DE HIELO DE 2010:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lmfLCIKq3k
EL ALIVIADERO NUEVO (El de Antonio, claro):
Simulación proyecto aliviadero nuevo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STKC...eature=related
Simulación construcción aliviadero nuevo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7muF...eature=related
Datos aliviadero nuevo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8cwbBPOppE
Video construcción aliviadero nuevo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSoD...eature=related
Video puesta en servicio aliviadero nuevo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amj6...eature=related
Video aliviadero nuevo en funcionamiento
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lddfHeIO5bs
ESTADO ACTUAL:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGeAKSiQpwI

----------

aberroncho (03-nov-2014),jlois (24-ene-2015),Los terrines (30-sep-2014),sergi1907 (30-sep-2014),torreon (06-oct-2014),Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.hydroworld.com/articles/2...o-project.html

----------

aberroncho (03-nov-2014)

----------


## aberroncho

Muchas gracias Jonasino por la recopilación de vídeos de esta central....esto últimos mensajes se me habían pasado y lo acabo de ver ahora. Gracias.

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias a ti. Procuraré ir dando toda la información que tengo (es mucha) sobre esta central que además de apasionarme he tenido relación con sus técnicos

----------


## Jonasino

> Tuva, la búsqueda de desaparecidos del Mi-8 
> 
> Tres helicópteros y seis equipos de tierra continúan la búsqueda del helicóptero Mi-8 que desapareció hace más de tres semanas en Tuva, Siberia. 
> Un helicóptero que volaba de un pueblo de la región de Kyzyl, la capital de la República, en la mañana del 10 de octubre a la hora prevista no pudo establecer una conexión posterior. Según información de las autoridades locales, fue un vuelo comercial con destino a la instalación de controles para acumulaciones de nieve para la central hidroeléctrica de Sayano-Shushenskaya. A bordo se encontraban 14 personas. 
> De acuerdo con el Ministerio de Seguridad de la región, están involucrados en la búsqueda de 919 personas en 125 unidades de equipo. 
> 
> Fuente: http://italian.ruvr.ru/news (Radio La Voz de Rusia)


Otra tragedia en relación con la central

----------


## Jonasino

Putin da por concluida la reconstrucción de la accidentada hidroeléctrica siberiana




> © RIA Novosti. Alexei Druzhinin
> 10:28 12/11/2014
> Vladivostok (Rusia), 12 nov (Nóvosti).
> 
> 
> El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, dio por terminadas las obras de reconstrucción en la central hidroeléctrica Sayano-Shúshenskaya, en el sur de Siberia, que en agosto de 2009 sufrió un grave accidente con el resultado de decenas de muertos.
> 
> La planta volvió a poner en marcha este miércoles la última de sus turbinas afectadas por el desastre, en una ceremonia que el líder ruso siguió por videoconferencia desde Vladivostok, ciudad portuaria sobre el Pacífico.
> 
> ...




Fuente: http://sp.ria.ru/neighbor_relations/...163009138.html

----------


## Jonasino

Mirar en la captura que acabo de hacer de la webcam de la presa, el tamaño de dos personas frente a la inmensidad de la obra.

----------

sergi1907 (27-nov-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

El leopardo de las nieves en la zona de la Central



> Ichthyander - the swimming snow leopard
> 
> 12 August 2014
> Снежный барс Ихтиандр. Снимок с фотоловушки
> 
> An expert group had a preliminary assessment of the population of snow leopards in Sayano-Shushenskaya reserve from 2 to 6 August. The researchers have received pictures made with camera traps, which allow us to make unexpected findings: one of the snow leopards who lives in the reserve managed to swim from one bank of the Yenisei river to the other. The distance was 800 meters. Snow leopard the swimmer, whose estimated age is 5-6 years, was nicknamed Ichthyander.
> 
>     The snow leopard is under a threat of extinction. According to experts, there are 3.5 to 7.5 thousand snow leopards left in the world, and the number is steadily declining. In Russia, their population is less than 150 individuals. Because of the inaccessibility of its habitat, naturally low abundance and its reserved character the snow leopard is the least studied wild cat in the world. In our country,  the snow leopard lives in Southern Siberia, is the northernmost territory of its habitat.
> 
> ...




Fuente: http://www.rgo.ru/en/article/ichthya...g-snow-leopard



> Ichthyander - el leopardo natación nieve
> 
> 12 de agosto 2014
> Снежный барс Ихтиандр. Снимок с фотоловушки
> 
> Un grupo de expertos tuvo una evaluación preliminar de la población de leopardos de las nieves en Sayano-Shushenskaya reserva del 2 al 6 agosto. Los investigadores han recibido fotografías realizadas con cámaras trampa, que nos permiten hacer descubrimientos inesperados: uno de los leopardos de las nieves, que vive en la reserva logró nadar de una orilla del río Yenisei al otro. La distancia era de 800 metros. Leopardo de las nieves, el nadador, cuya edad se estima en 5-6 años, fue apodado Ichthyander.
> 
>     El leopardo de las nieves se encuentra bajo una amenaza de extinción. Según los expertos, hay 3,5 a 7.500 leopardos de nieve que quedan en el mundo, y el número está disminuyendo constantemente. En Rusia, su población es de menos de 150 individuos. Debido a la inaccesibilidad de su hábitat, naturalmente baja abundancia y su carácter reservado el leopardo de las nieves es el gato montés menos estudiados en el mundo. En nuestro país, los leopardos de las nieves vidas en el sur de Siberia, es el territorio más al norte de su hábitat.
> 
> ...


(traduccion según San google)

----------


## Jonasino

Estamos acostumbrados a ver impresionantes fotografias de la Presa Hoover en USA que son realmente impactantes por su altura, tamaño etc.
Como esta:


Ahora vamos a ver una vieja conocida en este hilo:


Pues bien, ahora vamos a convertir las dos fotos a la misma escala y superponer una a la otra. ¿Con que nos encontramos?
¡¡¡¡ Sorpresa¡¡¡¡:


Esto nos da idea de las increibles dimensiones de nuestra vieja conocida.

Fuente:"Senior leaders Dam safety Seminar"

----------

F. Lázaro (07-ene-2016),Los terrines (04-dic-2014),sergi1907 (24-dic-2014),Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

¡ Feliz Navidad a todos ¡

----------

Los terrines (25-dic-2014),sergi1907 (24-dic-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

> ¡ Feliz Navidad a todos ¡


iguarmente killo  :Cool:

----------

Jonasino (24-dic-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Ayer, 24 de dicienbre salió publicado el veredicto que condena al director de la central, varios técnicos y otros a penas de hasta seis años de carcel por negligencia y otros cargos en relación con el accidente ocurrido en agosto de 2009.



> En el veredicto República de Jakasia en una causa penal por el accidente en la Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP
> 
> 24 de diciembre 2014, 11:55
> 
> 
> Reunidos grande principal de la Comisión de Investigación de la Federación Rusa de Investigación reconocido por el tribunal pruebas suficientes para condenar en una causa penal por el accidente, que se produjo en agosto de 2009 a la Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP. Director de JSC "RusHydro" - "Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP. PS Neporozhny "Nicholas Nevolko, ingeniero jefe Andrei Mitrofanov, sus diputados Eugenio Shervarli y Gennady Nikitenko, así como los empleados de los equipos de vigilancia servicio de Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP Alexander Matvienko, Vladimir y Alexander Beloborodov Klyukach condenadas por un delito en virtud de la parte 3 st.216 Código Penal (violación de las normas de seguridad para el trabajo, causó la muerte de más de dos personas y causando daños importantes).
> 
> Investigación y la corte encontró que la causa del accidente fue la totalidad de las circunstancias, los empleados elegibles mencionan "Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP. PS Neporozhny ". Por lo tanto, el gerente de la planta Nevolko no cumplió instalación oportuna y de calidad, ajuste y reparación de equipos de potencia y de energía, y aprobó un plan de acción para la prevención y eliminación de las situaciones de emergencia de desastres naturales y de origen humano, que no se habían previsto medidas en caso de inundación de las instalaciones hidroeléctricas y formación de los empleados acciones en este caso. En este sentido, el personal que no está dispuesto a entrar en el agua en el cuarto de máquinas y no podía tomar ninguna medida para su rescate. Ingeniero jefe Mitrofanov, sabiendo que la unidad hidráulica №2 trabaja con vibración superior al valor límite, siguió organizando su funcionamiento. Shervarli Nikitenko y no proporcionar la supervisión constante de tapa de la turbina hidráulica, no llevaron a cabo pruebas para eliminar las causas de las vibraciones. Nikitenko firmó un certificado de finalización de mantenimiento planificado, llevado a cabo en enero-marzo de 2009, con una estimación del estado de vibración como "satisfactoria". Trabajadores de los servicios de equipos de monitoreo Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP y Beloborodov Klyukach deliberadamente inflados estimaciones №2 hidroeléctrica estado de vibración, que le permite operar, mientras que su jefe Matvienko ignoró el crecimiento de no menos de 3 veces el nivel de vibración de dicha unidad hidráulica. Como resultado 17 de agosto de 2009 con un aumento de la amplitud de la vibración del cojinete de la turbina a 840 micras con una resolución máxima de hasta 160 micras, lo que significa que había una destrucción de la fijación tapa de la turbina que llevó a su ruptura, inundando la sala de turbinas, destrucción y daños a las instalaciones, los equipos técnicos y equipos de proceso Sayano Shushenskaya HPP y la muerte de 75 personas del personal de planta y contratistas.
> 
> ...


Fuente:http://sledcom.ru/actual/424379/

Perdón por la traducción de San Google

----------


## Jonasino

> 01/19/2015
> 
> Expertos de la CME evaluaron los riesgos de incendio y declaración de seguridad contra incendios para desarrolladores Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP - una de las más poderosas plantas de energía en el mundo. Hidroeléctrica pertenece a RusHydro. Nivel de riesgo de incendio no supere los valores permisibles, según los resultados de la encuesta.
> 
> Los expertos calculan el riesgo de incendios durante ocho instalaciones separadas (dos instalaciones hidro-ingeniería, Unidad de distribución abierta, aliviadero orilla, bases de almacén y de carga, empaquetado con aparamenta SF6 aislamiento y reparación de base para los equipos).
> 
> Los trabajos se iniciaron en mayo pasado. Ahora, las declaraciones de seguridad contra incendios ya han aprobado por el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia de Rusia.
> 
> Nos gustaría recordarle sobre el accidente más a gran escala en la historia del sector energético ruso ocurrido el 17 de agosto de 2009. El accidente provocó 75 víctimas mortales. Los expertos de la CME participaron en el procedimiento de investigación. Reconstrucción de HPP fue terminada el 12 de noviembre de 2014. El Presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, señaló que "para hidroeléctrica Sayano-Shushenskaya tiene el estado de la central superior de Rusia de nuevo".
> ...


Traducción: San Google
Fuente: http://www.gce.ru/en/press/press-rel...ushenskoj_ges/

----------


## Jonasino

> 1. Central hidroeléctrica de Sayano-Shushenskaya  6.400 MW:
> 
> La central hidroeléctrica de Sayano-Shushenskaya, situada en el río Yenisei en Sayanogorsk, Jakasia, tiene una capacidad instalada de 6.400 MW siendo la mayor central eléctrica en Rusia y una de las 10 plantas de energía hidroeléctrica más grandes del mundo. La instalación, en propiedad y operada por RusHydro, fue construida entre 1963 y 1978 generando anualmente 23,5 TWh de electricidad, de la cual el 70% se entrega a cuatro fundiciones de aluminio en Siberia.
> 
> La planta hace uso de una presa arco-gravedad de una longitud de 1.066 m y una altura de 242 m, integrando diez unidades de generación Francis de 640 MW. De estas, nueve han sido objeto de rehabilitación y modernización integral al ser dañadas en un accidente ocurrido en agosto de 2009. En mayo de 2014, ocho de las diez nuevas unidades planificadas con una eficiencia del 96,6%, se instalaron mejorando la capacidad de trabajo de la planta a 5.120 MW, estimándose que las dos unidades restantes puedan iniciar sus operaciones en 2015.


Nota: A fecha de hoy ya están todos los grupos a pleno rendimiento.

Fuente y si quereis conocer las restantes centrales: http://www.fierasdelaingenieria.com/...ndes-de-rusia/

----------

jlois (24-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

En un post anterior de este hilo se comentaron los problemas de filtraciones que se produjeron en la presa después del primer llenado.
La cantidad de fisuras existentes, el tamaño de las mismas y sobre todo la cantidad de agua que fluía trajeron de cabeza durante varios años a los técnicos rusos. El problema fué de tal calibre que se llegó a temer por la seguridad de este coloso de la URSS.
Existe un video colado en el hilo donde se describe (en ruso) el problema y como se solucionó.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTfuhDELbPw
Pues bien, fué una empresa española de ingeniería la que se adjudicó en 1996 en competencia durísima las obras de sellado, logrando un brillante éxito.
07_sayano_shushenskaya.pdf

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Creo que estas fotos no las ha puesto Jonasino. La presa no parece tan grande... pero telita con la bicha, 242 m y 10 niveles de galerías jajaja, increíble.

Unas imágenes de la sección de la presa en la zona de turbinas.





Fuente: Wikipedia

----------

Jonasino (25-ene-2015),Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Mira que tiene una sección curiosa, especialmente en el tercio inferior izquierdo. La comparativa para mi más impresionante de tamaños es la del post 53 con la Hoover.
Por cierto, desde que me enteré de que Rodio trabajó en el sellado de fisuras en 1996 estoy intentando ponerme en contacto con alguno de los ingenieros de esa época para ver si puedo conseguir información de primera mano.

----------


## Jonasino

Cuando ha pasado ya un tiempo suficiente desde la puesta en marcha del nuevo aliviadero, éste ha demostrado su eficacia y lo necesaria que fue su construcción, funcionando sin problemas a pleno rendimiento y, sobre todo, evitando tener que utilizar el antiguo situado en el propio cuerpo de la presa y que tantos problemas tuvo.
El nuevo aliviadero ha soportado ya dos crecidas importantes del río de forma totalmente satisfactoria y dejando siempre un enorme margen de seguridad respecto a su capacidad total.
Desde la puesta en marcha del nuevo, el antiguo sólo ha sido puesto en marcha en contadas ocasiones, de forma parcial y por labores de mantenimiento.
Con esto se ha garantizado un caudal de evacuación suficiente, se evitan esfuerzos estáticos y dinámicos sobre el cuerpo de presa que tanto preocupaban a los ingenieros rusos y se han evitado episodios como la formación de hielo sobre la presa.
Tanto es así que la compañía explotadora se ha planteado incluso dejar sin servicio de forma permanente el antiguo, con el consiguiente ahorro de gastos de mantenimiento. Esta solución no está bien vista por las autoridades rusas de seguridad de presas, suspicaces desde el accidente ocurrido en 2009 y sus consecuencias posteriores.

Antiguo aliviadero:


Nuevo aliviadero:


Fuente: Rushydro.

----------

aberroncho (07-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (07-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (09-mar-2015),jlois (07-feb-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfiPSXgp2TQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmTZ8BmR9aU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDEvKXj0nnQ

----------

F. Lázaro (08-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (09-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Mirar que anuncio he encontrado de una agencia de viajes rusa (lo mejor, la traducción)




> Excursión a la Sayano-Shushenskaya HPP "Yenisei LEADER" 
> 
> 12 de junio 05 de Julio, 18, 26, 16 de agosto Cualesquiera otras fechas a petición 
> Tipo: Tours 
> Región: Sayanogorsk 
> Servicio (incluido en el precio): Transporte, servicios de guía, el té, el seguro 
> Duración: 6:00 
> Número de personas en el grupo: 3 a 15 
> Transporte: minibus de 14 -25 personas, autobús 30-42 personas 
> ...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos vídeos Jonasino.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (10-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Cuando hace buen tiempo es espectacular. Hoy parece que tienen niebla por alli:
http://www.sshges.rushydro.ru/press/live/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Creo que estas imágenes de russiantrek no están puestas:



















Fuente: http://russiatrek.org/blog/economics...power-station/

----------

aberroncho (29-mar-2015),Jonasino (02-abr-2015),Los terrines (21-abr-2015),perdiguera (21-abr-2015),sergi1907 (29-mar-2015),willi (30-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¡Mira que es guapa la j***a¡

----------


## Jonasino

Panorámica interactiva de la presa y su entorno:

http://www.sshges.rushydro.ru/press/10587183/

----------


## Jonasino

A partir del mes de abril de cada año el Yenisei sufre considerables crecidas periódicas debido al deshielo y las lluvias de primavera.
Para evitar daños ya sucedidos en el pasado la central se prepara turbinando a tope y dando una capacidad de respaldo y amortiguación en el embalse.
Todo ello además de contar con el nuevo y gigantesco aliviadero externo y el original del cuerpo de la presa.

Situación del nivel de agua en el complejo:



Fuente:Rushydro

----------

F. Lázaro (21-abr-2015),Los terrines (21-abr-2015),perdiguera (21-abr-2015),sergi1907 (21-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con el aliviadero lateral no creo que tengan problemas. Menudo porrón de agua tiene que tirar eso.

----------

Jonasino (21-abr-2015),Los terrines (21-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una comparativa de la presa con la torre principal de la Universidad Estatal de Moscú. La torre, hasta el extremo de la antena, mide 240 metros de altura:


Fuente: Wikipedia

Pues comparada con la presa... tremendo:





Fuente: http://loveopium.ru/arxitektura/saya...skaya-ges.html

----------

Jonasino (21-abr-2015),Los terrines (21-abr-2015),perdiguera (21-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015),Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Pedazo de bestia de presa. Me encantaría poder conocerla algún día.

----------


## Jonasino

El rio Yeniséi sobre el que está la presa de SayanoShushenskaya está formado aguas arriba de ésta por tres afluentes principales:




Por la margen derecha el Bolshói Yeniséi  o Gran Yeniséi y el Maly Yeniséi  o Pequeño Yeniséi que nacen ambos en los montes Sayanes, frontera hidrológica junto al Lago Baikal con la vertiente china.
Por la margen izquierda está el Rio Khemchik de unos 350km pero algo menos caudaloso que los otros dos. No obstante su mayor fama actual fue la fotografía de un desnudo de Putin pescando que causó revuelo en Rusia.



Los caudales medios del Gran Yeniséi y del Pequeño Yeniséi son:

 

Si a esto sumamos los del Khemchick y pequeños afluentes vemos que el caudal del Yeniséi en mayo-junio, época del deshielo, puede llagar a ser casi veinte veces mayor que el habitual caudal de invierno.
De ahí el enorme impacto en la presa de SayanoShushenskaya  que tienen las espectaculares crecidas del rio en la primavera.

Fuente: Propia e Internet

----------

Los terrines (22-abr-2015),sergi1907 (22-abr-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Una mujer baña a su hijo en el río Yenisei, cerca de la presa de Sayano-Shúshenskaya, en Siberia, Rusia



Fuente: El Mundo.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues tiene que estar el agua lo propio para un baño...

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: Varias internet

----------

F. Lázaro (14-dic-2015),Los terrines (21-may-2015),perdiguera (22-may-2015),REEGE (07-ene-2016),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Desde hace unos días la central está batiendo record de producción y así hacer fren te a la crecida de primavera del Yenisei.

Detalle del nivel del embalse hoy:



Fuente: Rushydro

----------

F. Lázaro (14-dic-2015),REEGE (07-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Una bonita (y refrescante) composición en 3D de la presa y su entorno:

http://www.sshges.rushydro.ru/press/10587183/

----------

F. Lázaro (14-dic-2015),Los terrines (11-ago-2015),REEGE (07-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Y el duro invierno siberiano cae otra vez sobre la central.
Temperatura en este momento: -10ºC



Fuente: http://webcam.sayan.ru/

----------

F. Lázaro (14-dic-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Amplia colección de fotos de la construcción de la presa. Algunas de ellas ya las puso Jonasino hace tiempo

http://gelio.livejournal.com/60140.html?thread=1016044

Y más fotos de la presa. Menuda rasca debe hacer ahí 

http://gelio.livejournal.com/60373.html
http://gelio.livejournal.com/60432.html

Construcción del mega-aliviadero

http://gelio.livejournal.com/60979.html

Central y accidente

http://gelio.livejournal.com/60804.html

----------

Jonasino (07-ene-2016),Los terrines (07-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),sergi1907 (07-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchisimas gracias F.Lázaro por esa impresionante colección de fotos de Sayano. Ya sabes que todo lo de esta presa me apasiona.
No conocía esa web de las fotos. Genial
La construcción fué una verdadera odisea, en especial cuando la gran crecida del Yenisei que destrozó andamios, maquinaria etc y que desgraciadamente se llevó por delante muchas vidas de trabajadores, aunque la férrea censura de la URSS en esa época lo ocultase.
Ah, hablando de rasca, según la web del tiempo, en este momento están a -21ºC que ya está bien, y lo se por experiencia pues hace unos años trabajando en el norte de Finlandia soportamos hasta -38ºC y no se olvida facilmente.

----------


## Jonasino

https://youtu.be/A3CRuUbT2Fo?list=PL...MeyN5lOp7FLPcb

Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3CR...MeyN5lOp7FLPcb

----------

HUESITO (11-abr-2016),Josito1969 (12-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016),willi (11-abr-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

El aliviadero nuevo de noche:



Fuente: http://cs617228.vk.me/v617228961/168e/dvLlVI26jGY.jpg

----------

F. Lázaro (30-may-2016),frfmfrfm (03-jun-2017),Los terrines (21-may-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Que yo recuerde este enlace no estaba en el foro:

Presa y Embalse de Sayano–Shúshenskaya: http://megaconstrucciones.net/?const...noshushenskaya

Fuente: La indicada

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),frfmfrfm (03-jun-2017),HUESITO (04-jun-2017),JMTrigos (03-jun-2017),Los terrines (03-jun-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que barbaridad de presa, ooooohhh

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (03-jun-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curiosa foto de la presa de Sayano bajo las inclemencias del tiempo...





Fuente: https://etosibir.ru/

----------

HUESITO (26-dic-2017),JMTrigos (26-dic-2017),Jonasino (26-dic-2017),Los terrines (26-dic-2017),titobcn (31-dic-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Con esa pedazo pared encima y por arriba un tormenton debe ser impresionante

----------

